# Froggie Too's Frog Room



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I started with three little frogs in October 2011, and look at me now. I was told this would happen. My living room has turned into a frog room. Hope you enjoy the pics of my vivs and frogs. The cabinets were made by a wonderful neighbor, whose hobby is woodworking.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Looks amazing man! Cant wait till I get a room to dedicate for frogs, that's a new requirement in any future gf's. If they don't appreciate it then I won't appreciate them ahhah


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Cristobal's Viv, Male , Female , Male Singing , Male/Female , Female/Male


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Making us all look bad ha-ha! I love the tags for the frog labels.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Leucomelas Nominate "Mike Shrom" Line F3 circa 2005-6: I got them as two tads, They are growing like weeds. It seems like you can see them grow right before your eyes. More and more spots, and how they change.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice room! I like the little labels above the tanks;

Lets see the reticulata and benedicta!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

The frog lables are not my original idea. I saw some on DB and made my own version. Sorry I don't remember who was making them. Glad you like them.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Ranitomeya Reticulata: Understory Enterprises F1 circa 2012, Male, possible Female 1, Possible Female 2


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Ranitomeya Benedicta: F1 Understroy Enterprises female male. My Benedicta are out at least once a day. But the minute I get the camera out, they run.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm loving these photos and pictures!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Ranitomeya Sirensis Green (lamasi) F1 Understory Enterprises line circa 2012

They are the most reclusive frogs I have. I never see them because they are always hiding, never out (as you can see in the last pictures). They are a very beautiful frog, if you can get a look once in a while. Most of the pics were taken in QT tanks.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

what a gorgeous frog, his feet look see through!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Tinctorious Patricia DOB about Oct. 2011

My first Patricia was bought in a weak moment (sucker for babies). It was at a reptile show in Richmond and looked to be undernourished. I felt it needed help and I just could not go by. After 2 weeks of dropping flys in front of it to get it to eat, it was thriving and needed friends. The first five pics are of my first little Patrica. I think it is a she. In the very first one, she is sitting on a penny about three days after I bought her. The pics in the second row are of her two friends. They are originally from Scott Menigoz. Their viv is not in my cabinets. They live in my breakfast room adjacent to the kitchen. They are pretty bold and sometimes even appear to beg for flies from passers by.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have to say i am very impressed with the retics and benedicta! they truly are beautiful frogs! I know you just got them but are they bold? I have read and heard that retics are usually bold and benedicta it depends on the frog.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Very nice. I really like the cabinets; they're incredible. I am also so glad you found two females. I really felt bad that the Cristobals were both males.

You have an impressive collection - great variety.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> I have to say i am very impressed with the retics and benedicta! they truly are beautiful frogs! I know you just got them but are they bold? I have read and heard that retics are usually bold and benedicta it depends on the frog.


My Retics are very bold and out all the time. I can place springtails off a spoon 1 inch in front of the females' noses and they will not even move. My male is a little bit shyer than the females. He does run but comes right back after you close the door. They are my favorites.

The Bennys are not as bold. They do come out a fair amount during the day. My female likes to sit in her water feature. They play in the water and are going in and out of film cups. When I come into the room they stop and sit still. If they are on the glass, they go to the back of the tank. I have had a clutch of eggs but they were not fertile


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Ranitomeya Varadero - Understory Enterprises via Sean Stewart - DOB circa June 2011

My first Poison Dart Frogs. I drove up to Maryland to pick up three Varaderos, and the hook was sunk. After watching a lot of fighting and wrestling among my frogs, I realized I had two males and one female. So I found another female and built a second viv. No there is peace. Here are my first joys. 

The first row of photos is my first viv. The second row is the newer one.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Man those cabinets are sweet, let me know when your neighbor wants to take a FLA vacation...free room and pool for cabinet making.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I"m really excited! I just found three Benedicta eggs...my first ones. Took time to snap a pic of two of them. They are on a Bromiliad leaf, and were not easy to find.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

You've got quite a collection there! Love the R. Benedicta.


----------



## chipcount (Aug 27, 2010)

nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Glad to read you are enjoying my little piece of Heaven. I am in hopes that my little eggs make it to tads. They are my first vital eggs. At least I now I definitly have a male and a female. So I am keeping my fingers crossed for them.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

That set-up looks fantastic! Your frogs look great too. I need to find a wood-worker ASAP!!!

congrats on finding the Benedicta eggs! Hopefully that is the start of many more eggs to come.


----------



## cbosquez (May 24, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## short_s (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome setup, frogs, and pictures


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

i wish i would of seen this before i met you today so i could tell you how jealous i am of you in person!!!!!  

beautiful frogs. hopefully i get some from ya soon.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I recently populated the last of the six vivs in my larger viv cabinet with Vanzolinis. They are the biggest, fattest froglets I have ever seen (thanks to Pumilo for getting them off to a great start). I am calling them my "60's "Flower Children". If you look at the photos, you can figure out why.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

love the flower power bro!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like they are settling in nicely!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

They are loving their new home. They have found every nook and crannie in the Viv. They seem to like to hide in holes.


----------



## Catt (Aug 6, 2012)

What an amazing collection! They look so happy! I want to know how you get such great pictures. The second they see my camera they RUN and HIDE. I have two vents and they are oh so great at hiding...

FYI- The cabinet is great. Once I get my spare room available I am going to be planning out my bigger collection!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The frogs are hot and that woodwork is awesome. Im kind of jealous, i wish pumilio would sell me some vanzos, they look like pigs.

Do you like using the leca vs a false bottom? I always found the tanks heavier. Where are you in va?


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> Do you like using the leca vs a false bottom? I always found the tanks heavier. Where are you in va?


I have used bioballs for years. It is an old salt water fall-back. It is working great for me so I am reluctant to rock the boat . I seem to have the right humidity/climate since my frogs are breeding and doing well.

I live in a small town called Ashland just north of Richmond, off of I-95.


----------

